# Creepy lullaby humming/singing



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

Anyone know of any MP3's of creepy humming or singing of Rock a bye baby? TIA


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I do voice work, so if you don't find anything (or just want an option while you continue to look) I can do a version for you. I'm assuming female voice? Any accent/old lady/kid or anything particular? 

I'll locate my mic in the next hour or so (I'm fixing dinner right now!  ) and see what I can come up with, but let me know if you have specific requests for how you want it to sound like.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow! Thanks for that offer. I've been looking around and cant find anything creepy, just normal singing. Here is the prop it is going to be used for. She is rocking a baby so I wanted it to be as creepy sounding as the prop looks, know what I mean?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay, cool. Give me a little time and I'll get something done and let you know where to find it.  

I'm assuming just humming/singing, no actual instrumental stuff? I'll do some creepy stuff and you can let me know.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/c2pby9k125yrtwp/RockABye.mp3?dl=0
^direct dropbox link, which should not require you to jump through any hoops or register or whatever. This likely is the best way to download. Just click the "no thanks, continue to download" text at the bottom of the window if it asks you if you want to register/create an account and it will allow you to do a simple download.

https://freesound.org/people/FrankieGirl/sounds/442836/
edited link to change to less wonky upload site (backup download if dropbox glitches)

^creepy slow humming of song, then short pause and actual singing with another short pause so you can loop it. With a reverb/echo. I wanted it so you can definitely understand the words/song without the distortion of super creepy voice... but again let me know!


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

Holy Crap! Are you kidding me?? I love it! That is perfect! When I started playing it, it scared the s**t out of the dog! OMG. I can’t thank you enough!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome. So glad I could help.


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

That is awesome Frankies Girl! Can I just ask, I was on a YouTube channel looking for creepy lullabyes and I swear there was a lady who sounds just like you, singing then explaining the meanings behind the song? Is it you? Either way, yours and hers voices are so beautiful... yet unnerving!


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Also, bmacd, I don't like looking at that for too long, the mother is creepy. Well done. It is going to be even better(/worse?!) With the sound!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Sasha87 said:


> That is awesome Frankies Girl! Can I just ask, I was on a YouTube channel looking for creepy lullabyes and I swear there was a lady who sounds just like you, singing then explaining the meanings behind the song? Is it you? Either way, yours and hers voices are so beautiful... yet unnerving!


That Youtube channel isn't mine, but thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Girl, you ROCKED that lullaby !!!!!!! Awesome job FG !


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

Sasha87 said:


> Also, bmacd, I don't like looking at that for too long, the mother is creepy. Well done. It is going to be even better(/worse?!) With the sound!


LOL! I'll post the video. I still have to add bloody skin to her mouth and the baby's throat so it appears she has taken a bite out of her baby. I can already tell you that putting it on the desk in my 12 year old daughter's room and activating it so she could find it when she walked in, was probably not the best idea. Screaming, tears and "I hate you dad!" That was a week ago and she is still upset...its even worse if I start walking around the house humming the lullaby!!!


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

ThinBlueLineHaunter said:


> Sasha87 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, bmacd, I don't like looking at that for too long, the mother is creepy. Well done. It is going to be even better(/worse?!) With the sound!
> ...


Nope, nope, nope. It's disturbing enough as it is haha. Hahaha I'm sorry but high five to you... I think... I love your sadistic streak but equally I can't help but feel sorry for her... I'd be trembling! haha


----------

